# Reservist Training



## Kamikaze1655 (25 Jan 2014)

Alright, I have two questions regarding training for the reserves:

1. Do reservists get to train abroad and take part in international exercises?
2. Can reservists specialize in their occupation? (i.e Infantry- Pathfinder, Eryx Gunner)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Jan 2014)

1.  yes

2.  sometimes, yes....depends on lots of factors.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Jan 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kamikaze1655 (25 Jan 2014)

Alot of factors like what, if you don't mind answering


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Jan 2014)

Sure.  Stuff like open positions on the course, justification for getting the qualification, budgets, meeting physical requirements.

Example, you mentioned Patrol Pathfinder.  What requirement is there for a PRes unit to hold this capability?  If someone did go and get the qual, how much skillset fade would there be after 6 months?  3 years?  

All of these qualifications take time to get.  Time = money.  Most PRes units have a certain budget that barely allows for minimum trg of their MOC skillsets let alone advanced quals.

Lastly, it takes time to build up skills in PRes units.  Why?  Most PRes units train 1 night a week, and 1 weekend a month from Sept to May.  Add up those hours and it isn't a lot compared to a Reg Force mbr.  Holding basic skills to 'useable levels' is a challenge in its own.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jan 2014)

Kamikaze1655 said:
			
		

> Alright, I have two questions regarding training for the reserves:
> 
> 1. Do reservists get to train abroad and take part in international exercises?
> 2. Can reservists specialize in their occupation? (i.e Infantry- Pathfinder, Eryx Gunner)



Yes, these kinds of things happen. That does not mean that they happen regularly, or that they happen for every Reserve unit, or that the right timing and opportunities would be highly likely to line up for any single individual. Don't plan to join on the basis of low probability events, plan to join to do the common training events and consider yourself lucky if something like this happens.


----------



## Kamikaze1655 (25 Jan 2014)

I see. Thanks guys.


----------



## B38890 (1 Mar 2014)

Hello I am searching for training info leading to Infantry Soldier in the Reserves. Specifically I am interested in basic qualifications leading to additional work. Driver details, etc. Thank you.


----------



## x_para76 (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Hello I am searching for training info leading to Infantry Soldier in the Reserves. Specifically I am interested in basic qualifications leading to additional work. Driver details, etc. Thank you.



As a reservist the driver wheeled course is definitely one way to make yourself more employable. However, doing your leadership course once you are ready to do so is another way of opening up employment opportunities for yourself.


----------



## B38890 (1 Mar 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply. I know of only one particular detail in the Reserves. Driver's are needed to taxi top ranking Officers to and from bases. I was wondering if anyone knows of more common work and any needed qualifications? Leadership/section command courses I would assume may lead to instruction on courses...I realize I am looking towards the future after I obtain my basic qualifications.


----------



## x_para76 (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your quick reply. I know of only one particular detail in the Reserves. Driver's are needed to taxi top ranking Officers to and from bases. I was wondering if anyone knows of more common work and any needed qualifications? Leadership/section command courses I would assume may lead to instruction on courses...I realize I am looking towards the future after I obtain my basic qualifications.



Drivers are more commonly used for logistical support or for troop lift. Driving officers about isn't that common a task for reservists. There are always seems to be a need for driver qualified personnel especially those qualified troop lift or dangerous goods.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Driver's are needed to taxi top ranking Officers to and from bases.



Yeah, that doesn't happen.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your quick reply. I know of only one particular detail in the Reserves. Driver's are needed to taxi top ranking Officers to and from bases. I was wondering if anyone knows of more common work and any needed qualifications? Leadership/section command courses I would assume may lead to instruction on courses...I realize I am looking towards the future after I obtain my basic qualifications.



Who are you talking to?  Someone has been filling you full of that bovine scatology that one hears about.


----------



## B38890 (1 Mar 2014)

I know for a fact that with the Grey and Simcoe Foresters, there are details driving some of the top brass to and from meetings, etc. I do believe this would not happen very routinely. Logistics I would assume would demand a lot of man power. My point in asking is to acquire info on available work as a reservist. I am hoping to be able to pick up"extra" hours above the minimum required. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that with the Grey and Simcoe Foresters, there are details driving some of the top brass to and from meetings, etc. I do believe this would not happen very routinely. Logistics I would assume would demand a lot of man power. My point in asking is to acquire info on available work as a reservist. I am hoping to be able to pick up"extra" hours above the minimum required. Thanks for the info.



 :facepalm:


----------



## B38890 (1 Mar 2014)

Besides courses, driving details, etc. How hard is it to "pickup" additional hours as a reservist?


----------



## x_para76 (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Besides courses, driving details, etc. How hard is it to "pickup" additional hours as a reservist?



Well other than getting yourself on a full time contract which is referred to as class B employment, as a reservist you're not allowed to work more than 16 class A days in a month unless special permission is granted. There can be additional employment opportunities at the unit level but that comes down to the budget available, and the need to employ more personnel. 

As I said before if you've got additional quals such as driver or leadership you make yourself more employable.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Hello I am searching for training info leading to Infantry Soldier in the Reserves. Specifically I am interested in basic qualifications leading to additional work. Driver details, etc. Thank you.



Groovy.  All posted here many times over. 

SEARCH.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Mar 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Well other than getting yourself on a full time contract which is referred to as class B employment, as a reservist you're not allowed to work more than 16 class A days in a month unless special permission is granted.



12 Actually, anything over than that is supposed to be Class B...


----------



## B38890 (1 Mar 2014)

Thank you...I will speak with my unit and see what opportunities are available. It would be ideal to pick up additional work when my main source of income slows. Does anyone have experience picking up additional work or instructing over the summer at Meadford?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Mar 2014)

Oy Vey......baby steps....get qualified then worry about what other employment is out there for you.....


----------



## x_para76 (1 Mar 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Oy Vey......baby steps....get qualified then worry about what other employment is out there for you.....



Hey at least he's not the guy who's already asking about PF course opportunities before he's even done his trade quals.


----------



## Eowyn (2 Mar 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 12 Actually, anything over than that is supposed to be Class B...


That is 12 days consecutively, not in a month.  I don`t know where the 16 days in a month limitation comes from.  There are limits for the number of Cl A days in a fiscal year before higher authority must be obtained.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Mar 2014)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> That is 12 days consecutively, not in a month.  I don`t know where the 16 days in a month limitation comes from.  There are limits for the number of Cl A days in a fiscal year before higher authority must be obtained.



Monthly limits are generally promulgated in Division orders; 4 Div's LFCAD on the subject provides a 16 days per month limit.  In 4 Div, individuals are limited to 80 days/year (CO's authority), 100 days/year (Bde Comd's authority); above that requires Div Comd authority.


----------



## B38890 (2 Mar 2014)

Does anyone know what courses are being offered this Spring/Summer for Reservists? Specifically for new recruits? Any dates would be much appreciated. 

Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dapaterson (2 Mar 2014)

Are you talking about BMQ?  DP1 courses?  What, precisely, is the question?

In addition, most of those courses are run by Bdes or Divs - so if you're in Barrie, a course in Kelowna isn't much good for you.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what courses are being offered this Spring/Summer for Reservists? Specifically for new recruits? Any dates would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2



Just to clear something up first, before we go any further:  

1.  Are you currently a Reservist?

2.  If you are, why have you not asked your Chain of Command (ie. your superiors) at your unit?

3.  If you are NOT, then what is the purpose of asking about courses you will not be able to attend?


----------



## dangerboy (2 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what courses are being offered this Spring/Summer for Reservists? Specifically for new recruits? Any dates would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2



It depends on what area division you belong to and what trade you are.  To get the best information on courses it is best to talk to your chain of command.  They will be able to tell you which courses they have spots allocated for.  

At this date I doubt that the summer training calendar is ready yet, just big picture idea.  The exact dates and break down of courses (how many candidates and allocation of candidates) is most likely not finalized.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what courses are being offered this Spring/Summer for Reservists? Specifically for new recruits? Any dates would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2



There are too many courses and changing dates and candidate numbers to even begin to list it here. Go ask your Ops pers. They are the ones with the info that you need and will be the ones that will input your tasking if you fit the parameters and you get approved.

As dangerboy stated, they may not even be out yet. Most Units announce what's available once the list hits the Unit computers.


----------



## B38890 (2 Mar 2014)

I am in hiring process Fitness and medical left. Then off to Meaford starting with BMQ. The Sergeant I have been communicating with hqs been away since coming back from Arctic exercise. I was hoping to get approximate dates. Is BMQ for Reservists usually May or June? Thanks for any info, although it maybe too early to say.

Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2014)

B38890 said:
			
		

> I am in hiring process Fitness and medical left. Then off to Meaford starting with BMQ. The Sergeant I have been communicating with hqs been away since coming back from Arctic exercise. I was hoping to get approximate dates. Is BMQ for Reservists usually May or June? Thanks for any info, although it maybe too early to say.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2



Ask your next in line superior to check it out for you with Ops then.

As I stated already, there are to many changing dates and factors to even begin making a guess at this point. The ones with the most up to date info and your particular situation will be the guys in your own Ops shop. 

Not here.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ask your next in line superior to check it out for you with Ops then.
> 
> As I stated already, there are to many changing dates and factors to even begin making a guess at this point. The ones with the most up to date info and your particular situation will be the guys in your own Ops shop.
> 
> Not here.



 :

How many times and in how many ways has he now been told this?

He may not make it through the 'hiring process'.


----------



## B38890 (2 Mar 2014)

Fair enough I will wait for detailes dates from my unit. Thanks for your time.

Sent from my SGH-T679M using Tapatalk 2


----------

